# photoshop



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

can anyone protoshop this with this color's...please


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that's a horrible picture. the quality sucks. get a better picture.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 27 2008, 11:19 PM~9800363
> *can anyone protoshop this with this color's...please
> 
> 
> ...


Please _dont_ tell me you're putting 20"+ wheels on that... :angry:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

uh,15"s and vogue tires...right after paint,
20's wont last in aokland if you know what i mean


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

how about this pic....thank's for still looking tho


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 28 2008, 12:15 PM~9803310
> *uh,15"s and vogue tires...right after paint,
> 20's wont last in aokland if you know what i mean
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 28 2008, 12:19 PM~9803341
> *how about this pic....thank's for still looking tho
> *



Take a side view pix? :biggrin: i got one for u! :biggrin: Mr. buick, keep it on the DL... :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i got these off of google cuz i cant find my camera,but it's this exact same color and everything


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 28 2008, 05:04 PM~9804556
> *Take a side view pix?  :biggrin:  i got one for u!  :biggrin:  Mr. buick, keep it on the DL...  :biggrin:
> *


i know wat ur going to do :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 08:00 PM~9807151
> *i  know wat ur going to do  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



What's that? :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

got 16"caddy rims for it with vogue tires ,ima order the caps so they will be for a buick but they fit great tho rides alot stiffer,hows that mr buick or and ima get a grill similar to mr.buick's century(shit's bad'ass)


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is as close to that color as I could get.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 29 2008, 09:27 AM~9811845
> *got 16"caddy rims for it with vogue tires ,ima order the caps so they will be for a buick but they fit great tho rides alot stiffer,hows that mr buick or and ima get a grill similar to mr.buick's century(shit's bad'ass)
> *


I see the look you're going for...clean  

Just out of curiosity, why such a neon color? Black or white would look best if you're going for the "Vogue gallery" look...


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Both of these are quickies. I'm far from pro at this.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 29 2008, 01:27 AM~9809806
> *What's that?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i like ur photoshops and i know something that is in almost all of them  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 11:18 AM~9812620
> *:biggrin:  i like ur photoshops and i know something that is in almost all of them    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just leave it to djbizz1 to add his custom touch... :biggrin:


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 01:18 PM~9812620
> *:biggrin:  i like ur photoshops and i know something that is in almost all of them    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's that? Oh yeah thanks.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hellbilly007_@Jan 29 2008, 01:22 PM~9812647
> *What's that? Oh yeah thanks.
> *


nah i was talking about djbizz1 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hellbilly007_@Jan 29 2008, 01:18 PM~9812614
> *Both of these are quickies. I'm far from pro at this.
> 
> 
> ...


did a good job but the car jus not a good car to put money into jus my opion


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 11:18 AM~9812620
> *:biggrin:  i like ur photoshops and i know something that is in almost all of them    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 29 2008, 11:22 AM~9812646
> *Just leave it to djbizz1 to add his custom touch...  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 30 2008, 08:35 AM~9820891
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And there it is, bizz strikes again! :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 30 2008, 10:35 AM~9820891
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wahahhahahhaha thats wat i was expecting :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 11:09 AM~9821866
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> wahahhahahhaha thats wat i was expecting  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 30 2008, 10:23 AM~9821546
> *And there it is, bizz strikes again!  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i decided to leave the car the stock gold color because i loved the way it looked with the vogue tires and those pearl paint jobs would of killed it,but im sticking to gold i just want a luxury-ish look for a daily driver since im 16 ,i'll get alot of key scrach's at school...HATERS...my dreams a 47-48 fleetline tho


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 30 2008, 11:23 PM~9828461
> *i decided to leave the car the stock gold color because i loved the way it looked with the vogue tires and those pearl paint jobs would of killed it,but im sticking to gold i just want a luxury-ish look for a daily driver since im 16 ,i'll get alot of key scrach's at school...HATERS...my dreams a 47-48 fleetline tho
> *


Is that a LeSabre or an early 90's Park Avenue? Cause if you save some and sell your current ride, the 1998 and up Park Avenue Ultra looks pretty damn clean. Check out craigslist, they're all over the place. If you pick one of those up, there's not much you have to do to it to make it look like a luxury sedan...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 31 2008, 01:23 AM~9828461
> *i decided to leave the car the stock gold color because i loved the way it looked with the vogue tires and those pearl paint jobs would of killed it,but im sticking to gold i just want a luxury-ish look for a daily driver since im 16 ,i'll get alot of key scrach's at school...HATERS...my dreams a 47-48 fleetline tho
> *



wow ur 16 and u already got bad enough haters they wont to key ur car maybe ur doing something wrong


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 31 2008, 11:38 AM~9831741
> *wow ur 16 and u already got bad enough haters they wont to key ur car maybe ur doing something wrong
> *


No man, it's a Bay Area thing over here on the westcoast...haters are everywhere, plus it's Oakland :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 31 2008, 01:41 PM~9831773
> *No man, it's a Bay Area thing over here on the westcoast...haters are everywhere, plus it's Oakland :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 31 2008, 01:57 PM~9832830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO :roflmao: THATS THE FUNNIEST ONE YET!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 31 2008, 01:57 PM~9832830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Down to the switch and everything! :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Good one supafly!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 31 2008, 08:09 PM~9834840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Good one supafly!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

we havent had a good photochop post like this in a while................i am LMAO...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

ima keep this car i might get a new paint job but i want it for a daily driver,something decent,and have a lil project on the side


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 31 2008, 11:41 AM~9831773
> *No man, it's a Bay Area thing over here on the westcoast...haters are everywhere, plus it's Oakland :angry:
> *


thats true about oakland ,people would steal your car drive it for a block and just leave it for the hell of it(just because they wish they had it)


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 31 2008, 11:13 PM~9836923
> *we havent had a good photochop post like this in a while................i am LMAO...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yea :biggrin: :biggrin: it was a fun one to make :biggrin: DJbizz1 got it starteded with the special touch in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 11:12 AM~9841339
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea :biggrin:  :biggrin: it was a fun one  to make  :biggrin:    DJbizz1 got it starteded with the special touch in the pic  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: How long did it take you to animate it? i know shit takes forever! :biggrin: cool, we can tag team the next ride! :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 31 2008, 01:57 PM~9832830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 1 2008, 02:44 PM~9842042
> *:biggrin:  How long did it take you to animate it?  i know shit takes forever!  :biggrin:  cool, we can tag team the next ride!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: for shur homie jus hit me up when we got a victim i mean some one elses ride :biggrin: :biggrin: t tookme around 15 to 20 mins :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 01:52 PM~9842533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  for shur homie jus hit me up when we got a victim i mean some one elses ride  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  t tookme around 15 to 20 mins  :biggrin:
> *


you wanna victimize mine :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 6 2008, 09:27 AM~9877017
> *yea  :biggrin:
> *


----------

